# Hanger Twister



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

New product just in. Its called the Hanger Twister, it will bend and twist 12ga - 8ga wire. A competent person can bend and twist up to 200 pieces an hour. This is a perfect job for an a worker on modified duties.

Let us know what you think. As always your feedback is important to us.

The video was created as a set up guide. You can skip to the end to see it in action.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/hanger-twister/


----------

